# 3 Ph Hobart Excel Arc 6045 Cc/cv



## Riotwarrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Dont have 3ph but neighbor does

750 bucks gets me a hobart 6045 cc cv w remotr mig.









Would it be capable to use say a evrlast ext 250 w the mig?

I may grab this just to learn DC Stick....

Thoughtz????


----------

